# Azúcar morena/moreno



## Rasmus1504

Tengo una bolsa de azúcar que dice 'azúcar morena'. Sé que hay algunos substantivos como agua que lleva el adjetivo femenino. Sin embargo cuando hago una búsqueda salen resultados con morena pero más con moreno. Algún me puede ayudar salir de dudas? Estoy en Colombia si sirve de algo.


----------



## Rasmus1504

Quiere decir que cuando moreno describe azúcar siempre se escribe 'morena'? Entonces por qué se llama azúcar blanco?


----------



## JennyTW

Azúcar puede ser masculino o feminino, por eso has visto moreno y morena. Siempre lleva "el" delante para evitar dos áes juntas. Lo mismo pasa con "el agua", pero agua es siempre feminino.


----------



## Pintxitomoruno

JennyTW said:


> Azúcar puede ser masculino o fem*e*nino, por eso has visto moreno y morena. Siempre lleva "el" delante para evitar dos áes juntas. Lo mismo pasa con "el agua", pero agua es siempre fem*e*nino.



Hi Jenny,

una pequeña corrección.

saludos

Pm


----------



## olimpia91

En el DRAE _azúcar_ figura como ambiguo, puede ser masculino o femenino.


----------



## Amapolas

olimpia91 said:


> En el DRAE _azúcar_ figura como ambiguo, puede ser masculino o femenino.



Y es por eso que se puede decir tanto morena como moreno, blanca/blanco, y así con cualquier otro adjetivo. 
Lo único que te recomendaría es que seas coherente a lo largo de todo el texto. Es decir que, si se repite, continúes todo en femenino o todo en masculino, según la elección que hayas hecho en la primera aparición de la palabra "azúcar".


----------



## Corintio44

He leído los comentarios y quisiera corregir uno de ellos.  Es cierto que la palabra "azúcar" es ambigua, es decir, puede ser femenina o masculina.  Sin embargo, discrepo con el comentario sobre el artículo definido que hay que usar y la regla que rige su uso:

Este fue el comentario incorrecto:

"Siempre lleva "el" delante para evitar dos áes juntas. Lo mismo pasa con "el agua", pero agua es siempre feminino." (incorrecto:  no sigue la misma regla)

Es cierto que la palabra "agua" siempre emplea el artículo definido masculino en singular porque empieza con "a tónica."  No obstante, la palabra "azúcar" no empieza con "a tónica," es decir, su acento prosódico no se encuentra en la primera sílaba y por lo tanto no sigue la misma regla.  Se puede decir "el azúcar" (en masculino) o la azúcar (en femenino) pero no es correcto decir "la agua."  Son situaciones distintas.  

Palabras que empiezan con "A Tónica":  el agua / el hacha / el águila / el arma
Palabras que empiezan con "A" pero no "Tónica:  la amiga / la alcoba / la alarma / la avestruz

Hay un fenómeno que hay mencionar.  Aunque la palabra "azúcar" no sigue la misma regla que "agua" ya que la "a" no es "tónica," hay que notar que se usa "el" con más frecuencia y de acuerdo con un artículo que voy a citar, es común mezclar un artículo masculino con adjectivo femenino (el azúcar necesaria)."  He aquí el enlace:

http://educacion.ufm.edu/se-dice-el-azucar-o-la-azucar/

Dice:  "Curiosamente, es muy frecuente que en singular vaya acompañado a la vez de artículo masculino y adjetivo femenino: ej. No vamos a obtener el azúcar necesaria; El precio del azúcar blanca subirá un 7,7%"

En resumen, la palabra azúcar es ambigua (femenina o masculina).  Se usa el artículo masculino con más frecuencia, pero *NO ES* incorrecto decir "la azúcar" ya que no sigue la misma regla que "agua."

Por lo antes mencionado, la palabra "azúcar" causa tantas dudas para hispanohablantes nativos y no nativos.  El hada buena es otra construcción que confunde a muchas personas.

Más que nada quería aclarar que "azúcar" y "agua" no siguen la misma regla con repescto al uso el artículo masculino obligatorio en singular por la regla citada solo se aplica a palabras que empiezan con "a tónica."

Espero que mi explicación haya sido concisa.

- Gracias


----------



## Irma2011

Corintio44 said:


> Más que nada quería aclarar que "azúcar" y "agua" no siguen la misma regla con repecto al uso el artículo masculino obligatorio en singular por la regla citada solo se aplica a palabras que empiezan con "a tónica."


El artículo ‘el’ de ‘el agua’ es femenino, mientras que el artículo ‘el’ de ‘el azúcar' es masculino.


----------



## Moritzchen

Irma2011 said:


> El artículo ‘el’ de ‘el agua’ es femenino, mientras que el artículo ‘el’ de ‘el azúcar' es masculino.


Puedes explicar un poco más...?


----------



## Corintio44

Irma2011 said:


> El artículo ‘el’ de ‘el agua’ es femenino, mientras que el artículo ‘el’ de ‘el azúcar' es masculino.



Sin embargo, se puede decir la azúcar porque la regla de palabras que empiezan con "a tónica" no aplica como en el caso de "el agua."  Ese era mi argumento.


----------



## duvija

Esto ya lo puse en varios hilos previos sobre 'azúcar'. Es bisexual  no ambigua.

Cartel en La Habana:
_*El* azúcar de Cuba es *la* mejor del mundo.
_
(en general, nunca vi 'la azúcar', aunque no tenga relación con la regla)


----------



## Irma2011

[="Corintio44, post: 15247412, member: 446349"]Sin embargo, se puede decir la azúcar porque la regla de palabras que empiezan con "a tónica" no le afecta, como en el caso de "el agua."  Ese era mi argumento.[/QUOTE]Sí, sí, aunque menos frequente, 'la azúcar' es totalmente correcto, no es eso lo que quise discutir.


----------



## Aviador

Corintio44 said:


> Sin embargo, se puede decir la azúcar porque la regla de palabras que empiezan con "a tónica" no aplica como en el caso de "el agua."  Ese era mi argumento.


Concuerdo contigo, Corintio44, sin embargo, permíteme una corrección:


Corintio44 said:


> ... la regla […] no *se* aplica como en el caso de "el agua"...


----------



## Irma2011

Moritzchen said:


> Puedes explicar un poco más...?


Sí, claro, Moritzchen, aunque encontrarás muchos otros hilos donde se trata este tema, que trae de cabeza a muchos estudiantes de español (y a veces a los mismos hablantes nativos).

Origen de los artículos determinados ‘el’, ‘la’, ‘lo'.

1. Artículo masculino
Ĭllem > Ĭlle > ele > el
*Ĭllem *patrem*> Ĭlle *patre* >* *ele *padre*> el *padre

2. Artículo femenino
ĭllam> ĭlla >ela > la
*Ĭllam *civitatem* > ĭlla *civitate* > ela *cibdade* > la *ciudad

*¡¡¡¡IMPORTANTE!!!!*:
Con los sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por *a- tónica* (acentuada), la evolución ha sido la siguiente:

*ĭllam *aquam* > ĭlla *aqua* > ela *agua* > el agua* (clar*a, *pur*a*, etc.)
*ĭllam *aquilam *> ĭlla *aquila *> el *águila  (negr*a, *majestuos*a*, etc.)
*ĭllam *aulam *> ĭlla *aula *> ela *aula *> el *aula (magn*a*, blanc*a*, etc.)
Lo mismo ocurrió con el artículo indeterminado:
*ūnam *aquilam* > una *aquila* > un *águila (negr*a*, majestuos*a*, etc.)
(pérdida de la *–a final* del artículo al fundirse con la *a-inicial* del sustantivo que le sigue).

No se comportan así otros determinantes en su forma femenina, como *esta, mucha*…., puesto que de hacerlo, habrían perdido la -*a final* como lo ha hecho el artículo, dando lugar a las formas **est agua*, **much hambre*, etc., lo que, obviamente, no ha ocurrido. Las formas correctas son *mucha hambre, esta agua, esta aula, esta águila*, etc. etc., no *muchohambre, este agua, este aula*(¿acabarán éstas por imponerse, dada la lamentable frecuencia de su uso?)"

Sustantivos  como ‘azúcar’, ‘alcoba’, ‘almíbar’ *NO* empiezan por *a tónica*, por lo que siguen las normas generales, como ha dicho antes Corintio44: *‘la’* para los *femeninos* (‘*la* alcoba’) *‘el’* para los masculinos (‘*el* almíbar’).
‘Azúcar’ se usa como masculino o como femenino, a gusto del hablante, por lo tanto se puede decir ‘*el* azúcar’ o, *muy rara vez*, ‘*la* azúcar’. El uso del género masculino del artículo no impide usar el femenino en otros elementos de la frase: ‘*el *azúcar *blanca’*, por ejemplo.

3. Artículo neutro
*ĭllud *> elo > lo (lo bueno, lo malo)

Que tengas un buen domingo.


----------



## Agró

Corintio44 said:


> Palabras que empiezan con "A" pero no "Tónica:  (...) la avestruz


_Avestruz _es masculino (_*el *avestruz_).


----------



## Corintio44

Corintio44 said:


> Sin embargo, se puede decir la azúcar porque la regla de palabras que empiezan con "a tónica" no aplica como en el caso de "el agua."  Ese era mi argumento.



No estoy seguro del suyo.


Aviador said:


> Concuerdo contigo, Corintio44, sin embargo, permíteme una corrección:



Cierto.  Vi que omití "se" y lo iba a corregir, pero se me pasó. Gracias por la corrección.


----------



## Corintio44

Agró said:


> _Avestruz _es masculino (_*el *avestruz_).



Usted tiene toda la razón.  "Avestruz" es palabra masculina.  No cabe duda. = el avestruz.  Gracias.


----------



## Corintio44

Irma 2011:

Muy buena explicación sobre el origen de los artículos.  Ya he aprendido todo eso, pero después de leer tu explicación me doy cuenta de que no debo decir que se usa "artículo definido masculino" antes de una palabra que empieza por "a tónica" porque "el" en ese caso se considera artículo femenino.  El agua (el = artículo femenino en este caso).  

Me encanta este sitio.

Saludos el estado de Washington, Estados Unidos.


----------



## duvija

http://www.hispanoteca.eu/gramáticas/Gramática española/Artículo el y un ante sustantivos femeninos.htm

Esta página da algunos datos más.

Si quieren más fonología española, James Harris es el que más trabajó en eso en los EEUU.


----------



## Moritzchen

Excelente Irma, muchísimas gracias.


----------



## duvija

Respuesta a Irma:

"No se comportan así otros determinantes en su forma femenina, como *esta, mucha*…., puesto que de hacerlo, habrían perdido la -*a final* como lo ha hecho el artículo, dando lugar a las formas **est agua*, **much hambre*, etc., lo que, obviamente, no ha ocurrido. Las formas correctas son *mucha hambre, esta agua, esta aula, esta águila*, etc. etc., no *muchohambre, este agua, este aula*
(¿acabarán éstas por imponerse, dada la lamentable frecuencia de su uso?)""

Creo que aquí no estamos de acuerdo. La 'lamentable frecuencia de su uso' debería llamar la atención inversa. Si se usa tanto, es por algo. Si tenemos palabras teóricamente femeninas y les enchufamos un artículo, que bajo cualquier análisis que NO sea histórico, es igual al masculino, no podemos quejarnos que la gente normal (o sea los no-lingüistas) lo reinterpreten también como normal y masculino.

Recordemos que la historia de una palabra/morfema/fonema no está a la vista ni tiene por qué estarla. Es interesante saberlo, pero hasta ahí llegamos. No podemos seguir imponiendo lo histórico a lo sincrónico.

Y encima en la escuela primaria nos llenaron la cabeza explicando que la razón de ese "él" inusitado es que 'al idioma español no le gusta la repetición de a-a y por eso usamos 'el'. Sabemos que esto no es ni remotament cierto pero cuesta sacárnoslo de la cabeza.


----------



## swift

duvija said:


> Creo que aquí no estamos de acuerdo. La 'lamentable frecuencia de su uso' debería llamar la atención inversa. Si se usa tanto, es por algo. Si tenemos palabras teóricamente femeninas y les enchufamos un artículo, que bajo cualquier análisis que NO sea histórico, es igual al masculino, no podemos quejarnos que la gente normal (o sea los no-lingüistas) lo reinterpreten también como normal y masculino.


Totalmente de acuerdo. De hecho, esa oposición entre diacronía y sincronía se puso de relieve en este otro hilo: {el / la} avenida. Como se ve en el fragmento del _Diccionario_ de don Emilio Martínez Amador al que se hace referencia en dicha discusión, esta peculiaridad del idioma —así como las vacilaciones a las que da origen— es bien antigua. En la _Nueva gramática_ (§12.2ñ) aprendemos lo siguiente:


> En el español medieval se usaban como masculinos algunos nombres no contables concretos que hoy son femeninos. La concordancia con ciertos pronombres (tónicos o átonos) ha hecho pensar, equivocadamente, que podrían considerarse nombres con género neutro. Así, el sustantivo _agua _concuerda con el pronombre _lo _en el primero de los textos que se reproducen a continuación [...]:
> 
> Alegre es el conde e pidió agua a las manos, / e tiénengelo delant e diérongelo privado (_Cid_)[.]​


----------



## Irma2011

duvija said:


> no podemos quejarnos de que la gente normal (o sea los no-lingüistas) lo reinterpreten también como normal y masculino


¿Decías tú acaso*‘mucho hambre’, *‘este área’, *‘aquel águila’ antes de ser lingüista, como supongo eres? Y si no lo eres, ¿lo dices ahora? En el primer caso, no lo entendería, y en el segundo, pensaría que estás defendiendo tu falta de corrección gramátical. De verdad, no hace falta ser lingüista para hablar como es debido. Basta con haber ido al colegio, escuchar a las personas que hablan bien (afortunadamente, en lo que respecta a este tema todavía son una inmensa mayoría), y, quizá, no viene nada mal, haber leído un poco. Sin embargo, la explicación del fenómeno ayuda a entenderlo y recordarlo, por eso lo explico.


> No podemos seguir imponiendo lo histórico a lo diacrónico


 No sé qué quieres decir, porque *diacrónico *se refiere a los fenómenos que ocurren *a través del tiempo*, en oposición a sincrónico.


swift said:


> (Cita)....esta peculiaridad del idioma —así como las vacilaciones a las que da origen— es bien antigua. En la _Nueva gramática_(§12.2ñ) aprendemos lo siguiente:
> "En el español medieval se usaban como masculinos algunos nombres no contables concretos que hoy son femeninos.... Así, el susantivo _agua _concuerda con el pronombre _lo _en el primero de los textos que se reproducen a continuación [...]
> _Alegre es el conde e pidió agua a las manos, / e tiénengelo delant e diérongelo privado (Cid)_


El Mío Cid se remonta al siglo XII. Por supuesto, son incontables las vacilaciones que se dan a lo largo de la evolución de una lengua, pero eso no quiere decir que, una vez asentado un uso concreto como la norma, cada hablante pueda hacer con él de su capa un sayo.


----------



## swift

Irma2011 said:


> El Mío Cid se remonta al siglo XII. Por supuesto, son incontables las vacilaciones que se dan a lo largo de la evolución de una lengua, pero eso no quiere decir que, una vez asentado un uso concreto como la norma, cada hablante pueda hacer con él de su capa un sayo.


Gracias. Ya sabía que el Mío Cid no se había publicado por primera vez hace un par de décadas.  Veo que no consultó el otro hilo al que referí. Me permetiré reproducir aquí la cita de don Emilio Martínez Amador, para que quede claro que lo que yo apunté antes en este hilo no pretendía justificar los errores de concordancia que usted ha señalado:


> «El» en femenino
> 
> Hemos visto ya que la forma primitiva del artículo femenino fue _ela_ (_illa_), que, si en Castilla se perdió pronto, subsistió en León hasta el siglo XVI. La _ll_ latina se simplificó en _l_por influencia de _el_, y la _e_ vino a perderse por desgaste, pero este fenómeno no se produjo ante los nombres que empezaban por vocal, pues en estos casos la que se perdió fue la _a_, quedando sólo _el_ o _ell_ (_ell_ alma, _ell_ espada, _el _estoria), y aún vacilaba el uso en tiempo de Nebrija, que admitía tres formas: _el_ espada_, _ell_ espada_ y _la _espada. Después de pasar por un período en que la forma _el _se empleó ante la _a_ inacentuada: _el _aspereza (Garcilaso), «_El amor y el amistad_» (comedia de Tirso), quedó limitado este uso a la construcción ante _a_ acentuada: _el _águila, _el_ hacha, _el _alma, _el _hambre, _el_ asta, etc. Pero esta regla tiene hoy sus limitaciones. En primer lugar no es aplicable a la _a_ni a la _h_ como letras, ni tampoco a los nombres o apellidos de mujer: Águeda, África, Ángeles, Álvarez, Águilas. En segundo lugar, tampoco lo es ante el adjetivo aunque empiece por _a_ acentuada, debiendo decirse, por ejemplo, _la_ alma Ceres, _la _áspera montaña, _la_ ardua carrera, y no _el_. Mucho más debe prevenirse contra el uso popular de concertar el adjetivo en masculino, como _el otro_ agua, con sus consecuencias de «_este_ agua», «_aquel_ agua», «tengo _mucho_ hambre». Y lo notable es que en este barbarismo no se incurre cuando el adjetivo se pospone al nombre, pues nadie dice «el agua gordo» ni «el hambre canino». Sobre esto observa Cuervo (_Apuntaciones_, 240): «el uso del masculino en este caso no se extiende a las demás palabras referentes al vocablo que lleva _el_... En nuestros días ha ofrecido vasto campo a la zumba de los maleantes aquel que en mala hora dijo: “Toca _el arpa_, Adelina, _tócalo_»”. Por lo que hemos visto antes, no se trata aquí de un cambio de género del artículo, sino de una variante de la forma femenina, que no se extendió ni podía extendese a otras palabras. Ni siquiera puede ampliarse al indefinido _una_, pues, aunque es corriente apocoparlo y decir «un ave», «un alma», es más correcto emplear la forma íntegra, lo que comienza hoy a generalizarse.
> 
> Martínez Amador, Emilio M. _Diccionario gramatical y de dudas del idioma._ Barcelona: Editorial Ramón Sopena, 1985.


Aun así, opino como Duvija en cuanto al motivo de ese tipo de errores: los hablantes lambda no tienen consciencia de la diacronía y tienden a asimilar ese alomorfo de _la_ al artículo masculino; dicha asimilación —errónea, a todas luces, desde el punto de vista normativo— se extiende a otros determinantes, como se ha señalado, y no es ocioso tomar en cuenta el hecho de que, si bien todos los hablantes tienen una consciencia lingüística (como lo dejan ver los estudios en _folk linguistics_), ésta no siempre coincide con el sistema experto y, a menudo, lo que en cierta época se considera una desviación con respecto a la norma acaba fosilizándose y conviertiéndose en un uso asentado.


----------



## Irma2011

En primer lugar, quiero aclarar que mi referencia al Cantar de Mío Cid no pretendía dar ninguna lección, sino llamar la atención sobre lo natural de que aparezca vacilación en un texto tan antiguo, vacilación que continuó en épocas posteriores, es verdad.
Sí he consultado el hilo que indicó con el texto de don Emilio Martínez Amador, al que, como no podía ser de otra manera, pobre de mí, no tuve nada que objetar.


swift said:


> ...lo que en cierta época se considera una desviación con respecto a la norma acaba fosilizándose y convirtiéndose en un uso asentado


 Sí, que puede acabar imponiéndose y siendo totalmente aceptado es una verdad como un templo. Pero eso, fenómeno propio de toda lengua viva, en el caso que estamos debatiendo es pura especulación y por tanto, no creo que ayude en nada a las personas que están aprendiendo español y nos plantean sus dudas. Decirles que hay motivos para que mucha gente cometa lo que hoy por hoy es un *claro error gramatical*, me parece que es hacerles un flaco favor. Lo mismo podríamos hacer con el laísmo, loísmo, etc.etc.
Un saludo.


----------



## duvija

Uf, metí dedos distraídos (sincronía, no diacronía) - ya lo corregí.

Y volvemos a prescriptivo vs. descriptivo. Larga discusión que ya tuvimos muchas veces. Me dedico a la lingüística descriptiva, ya que no puede haber otra. Lo demás, son reglas, muchas veces sacadas de la manga - y empeñosamente incrustadas, sin valor real, salvo el autoengrandecimiento del 'bien hablar'. Son etapas por las que uno pasa.

Si, muchas veces digo 'tengo mucho hambre', o "tengo un hambre bárbaro". A veces, vacilo, por supuesto.


----------



## swift

Irma2011 said:


> en el caso que estamos debatiendo es pura especulación y por tanto, no creo que ayude en nada a las personas que están aprendiendo español y nos plantean sus dudas.


¿Ah sí? Quizás venimos de escuelas distintas en la didáctica de las lenguas extranjeras. Yo no recuerdo a ningún teórico que sostenga que explicar que la entidad que llamamos lengua española, francesa, inglesa... es una colección de excepciones que terminan fosilizándose sea inútil. 


> Decirles que hay motivos para que mucha gente cometa lo que hoy por hoy es un claro error gramatical, me parece que es hacerles un flaco favor.


¿Ah sí?
Esto también habría que relativizarlo.  De hecho, como docente, he notado que a los estudiantes los tranquiliza saber que hay formas de expresarse que se consideran erróneas desde un punto normativo pero que en el acto de habla, con hablantes de esa misma lengua como L1, se pueden oír y decir sin sonrojo. Hasta hay manuales que incluyen formas no estándar dentro de su corpus para presentar los distintos niveles de habla y los registros y estilos.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Irma2011

Lo que queráis. Cuando os pregunten si algo es correcto, podéis contestar que todo lo es y que, por tanto, no tienen que molestarse en preguntarlo.


----------



## duvija

Irma2011 said:


> Lo que queráis. Cuando os pregunten si algo es correcto, podéis contestar que todo lo es y que, por tanto, no tienen que molestarse en preguntarlo.



Mmm. Nadie dijo exactamente esto.


----------

